# New Madone Pro v. Prior generation



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the big differences, if any, between the new (2008/2009) Madone Pro fit compared to the earlier Madones with the traditional geometry? My question, is with the sloping geometry, seat mast and wider BB, is it a better bike?


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

*well.....*

heres what they say:

the geometry is mostly the same though tweaked a bit slightly, they say also its a bit bit more lively handling..but still familiar feel to the older gens
its still has a very compliant feel also, but increased horizontal stiffness.
Trek claim 40% stiffer or somehting, the chainstays are asymetrical (one fatter than the other for different stresses place on drive and non drive side) 

depends what you mean by...better:
more/less stiff, more/compliant, better/worse trackin, more/bling...
ect 


but in general Id say its better! (finally have taken a finger out of their ass and been forced to do some work..after a certain someone retired and their sales dropped:thumbsup


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks. Your perspective on the motivation for change seems on target.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Jbartmc said:


> Can anyone tell me the big differences, if any, between the new (2008/2009) Madone Pro fit compared to the earlier Madones with the traditional geometry? My question, is with the sloping geometry, seat mast and wider BB, is it a better bike?


Jbartmc, do a search for posts under my name in this sub-forum. I have several posts about the two bikes. I have to date since January, over 11k miles on a 2008 and 2009 Madone 6.5 Pro and over 35k on an 2005 Madone 5.2SL (although no longer have that one)

The 5.2SL was the OCLV110 and the 6.5 is the OCLV Red. I also have about a 1k on a Black OCLV 2008 Madone too.

There are subtle differences. I would say the main difference that I found between the two is comfort. As you can guess, I am a pretty high milage rider, and often quick rides turn into morning long explorations of middle New England (My wife jokes that she is a "bike widow"). As to comfort, even though my 6.5Pro is tipping the scales at 15lbs, and my 5.2SL was 16.5lbs, the new Madone leaves me with very fresh legs and upper body at high milage points. This means alot to me. As to stiffness and responsiveness, I would say the newer bike gets the tip, but then again, not by much.

If I can help further, let me know.

zac


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I work for a Trek dealer and I had the opportunity to ride an '07 5.2 back-to-back with an '08 5.2., same size and basically same component spec, i.e, Ultegra with Race Lite wheels. The fit was virtually identical with a bit of tweaking.

I searched out stretches of bad pavement and I can unequivocally say the new Madone has a decidedly more forgiving ride. On good roads, not much difference and both are more than stiff enough at the bb for this old man.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the insight. As it turns out, the decision to upgrade has been made for me. Yesterday, a driver made a fast left turn into me which snapped my XXX race lite rear wheel and compressed the seat stay on my "06 5.2 SL. Luckily I broke no bones and will be on the road in a week or so once the soreness and stiffness go away.

jbartmc


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Jbartmc said:


> Thanks for the insight. As it turns out, the decision to upgrade has been made for me. Yesterday, a driver made a fast left turn into me which snapped my XXX race lite rear wheel and compressed the seat stay on my "06 5.2 SL. Luckily I broke no bones and will be on the road in a week or so once the soreness and stiffness go away.
> 
> jbartmc



Sorry to hear that, good luck getting back on the road. (You'll feel worse the day after, but you already know that).
BTW, that is a terrible way for any bike to die, but at least you were riding it...I had my 05 5.2SL stolen.

zac


----------

